# No fines yet, but weather is bad - Where next?



## steveo__ (Jul 19, 2009)

right got here in one piece, and no fines yet, but havent done Austria or Switzerland so all to play for...

Trouble is weather is pouring down... Am due to stay on this site for 2 more days in klienzenhof in wildbad....

cant find any reliable internet sites for weather foreasts... each site gives a different forecast anybody know any good sites?

We are strongly looking at giving up on germany and getting to Lake garda 5 days early as looks like weather here or lake constance doesnt look good...

Any ideas?


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi steveo, try this http://www.weatheronline.co.uk/Germany/Stuttgart.htm

i use it all the time and its pretty good. looks a bit sketchy until tomorrow evening, all the best sean


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

What a shame, afraid I can't help with the Internet sites, but we were there for two weeks from 11-24and the weather was absolutely scorching, in fact too hot. Good luck for the rest of your stay.

Karen


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We had the same problem last July. We were in the Black Forest and then Lake Constance and the weather was ok apart from the odd thunderstorm. We headed for Bavaria and Fussen but the weather got pretty bad. We made a decision and drove through Switzerland and the Gothard tunnel down to Lake Maggiore in Italy and an Aire (Sosta) at Cannobio which was brilliant. Sunny and warm 28-30 degrees and what a fantastic place. It will be busy but so will everywhere. The drive through the Swiss alps is stunning but very easy if you take the tunnel.


----------



## Dick1234 (Jun 15, 2008)

Currently in Caorle on the Adriatic 20 miles north of Lido Di Jesolo. 45 in the shade today!!! Beach fab 5 mins walk and town nice for evening stroll.. 

Heading of tommorrow to Aosta (La Thuile) for some mountain biking and Pizzas!! The kids and me need the rush of nearly killing ourselves!!!!!

Just checked the weather for northern Italy and it all looks good, will stop at Garda area or one of the smaller lakes on the way, nice area.

We came through Switzerland via Innterlaken and a pass I forget right now with Glaciers, a road not for the faint hearted but worth it. 

So head south to the weather it's grand down here. 



Regards Dick


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We use this internet site alot as recommended by someone on here.

http://www.accuweather.com/default.aspx

Good luck 
Mandy


----------



## steveo__ (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanx for the links they look more accurate that what i could find on my limited band width here...

Guess what raining again.....

should dry out later then maybe pack up and head south.... 

Mind you even lake garda looks wet for end of this week...

Still.... still no fines yet... lol


----------



## Tobysmumndad (Nov 12, 2007)

*UK Met Office Surface Pressure Chart*

The UK Met Office Surface Pressure Charts are here

You have a frontal system over you at the moment, which is forecast to dissipate tomorrow. Better weather later on this week.

:wink:


----------



## steveo__ (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanx for that... Not sure what a frontal system is, but I an see some high pressure behind it, so I am assuming that is good...

Anybody else out here in \germany / Italy at present? hows the weather where you are?


----------



## cilkad (Jan 4, 2007)

I find this site 
http://uk.weather.com/weather/10day-Stuttgart-GMXX0128
much more reliable than accuweather. 
Regards,
Cilka


----------

